# oil pressure problem



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I replaced the oil pressure gauge on my 1941 Case SC and in doing so had to replace the oil tube leading from it to the engine block so the fittings would work. The new tube is clear plastic and I noticed that the oil flows up the tube about 5" and not any farther (the tube is about 18" long). will this affect the readings? I wondered whether I needed to fill the tube with oil (like priming a pump) to get an accurate reading? Right now it only shows about 30 pounds of pressure that stays constant after an hour of running. 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
Try loosening the line at the gauge and see what happens. Is your gauge a Case gauge. Seems like someone told me some gauges actually need oil in them to get correct reading. Does the gauge go back to 0 when shut off. I don't now why it would have a air lock???    
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

First loose the tube and get a copper line. Those plactic tubes are JUNK, and they DO burn through, pull out, get kinked, and all kinds of other stuf. JUNK lose it. 

But as for the air in the line. Every thing I have ever seen with these plastic tubes are like that. I feel its normal, and you just dont see it with a solid line. But realy Replace it. I would hate to see you at best, dump the better part of a case of oil on your self, or worse tost a motor, becouse that tube got yanked by a branch or something.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

paul,
Some good sound advice. I had a plastic line almost cost me a engine on my GTO. I happen to have enough oil with me to where I could get it fixed. I replaced it with a copper line and never had a problem. If you are bound to using a plastic line make sure to use a tube insert.
caseman-d


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys! 

I will try bleeding the line and see if that makes any difference. I will also try to find a copper tube to replace the plastic one. I have the old copper one that was on it but it was a larger diameter and wouldn't fit the gauge. 

Would a different size tube make any difference on the readings?

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Andy,
No it should affect your reading.
caseman-d


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Any autopart store that deals with proformance cars, or race cars should have the copper lines. It is a common upgrade to aftermarket guages, and comes with the higher end ones. If you have a new guage, and your old line does not fit, I assume the new one is a standerd size, and readly avable.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Hears what I found at Summit Racing.....


http://store.summitracing.com/default.asp?Ref=MFG&N=120+400442


All kinds of stuff, you can eaven get fancy and get braided stanless line.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thanks for all your help ! :thumbsup: 

Andy


----------

